# let the training begin!



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

so I am going to begin Training Torrent and would like to know some cool things you have taught your birds to do.....

Any ideas on what to teach Torrent?

(also just to add, to brag a bit lol, I have gotten Willow to sit on my knee and Tempest to up on my hand) they were complety wild birds so i am super chuffed with myself and them! :blush:


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

That is great progress!  Keep up the awesome work! I wish my guys would do some cool tricks. No luck in that department yet. I believe they have all held a little committee meeting to get their stories straight and defy me as they all still refuse to get my coffee in the morning.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats on the training 

I have taught lucky and cookie to give me a kiss if i ask for one


----------



## cinnamonswirl (Jan 22, 2012)

You can pretty much have create a "trick" by connecting specific words to your bird's actions. Like when your bird spreads his wings out you can say "pretty wings" every time he does it but be consistent. He'll then do it on command. You can also teach your bird to say words and tunes (of course you've probably heard that before). Whistling tunes is pretty easy for a male cockatiel to pick up. You can also teach your bird to say hi, put a basketball in a hoop (I've seen birdie trick toys for that), you can even teach him to go through some obstacle course that you've created for him. Hope I've given you some ideas to brainstorm with.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats great to train!! Good luck!


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Cinnimon, that sounds like great fun!  will def try that (except the talking part, i pretty sure Torrent is a female because she never makes a sound except when screaming at me)

Today we have almost mastered "up" i was so proud! 

Iperry: Im lucky if she chews my ears so i am definatly going to try that, i can see Tori being the best little trick bird in the world - lol!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

The easiest way I have found to train grey is when he does something cute that I want him to do on command- I give him a treat and create a phrase for it. That's how he learned "bat wings" means good stuff. So he does it all the time for treats. And everytime he does it- I try to say "bat bird" so eventually he will do it on command. He loves saying pretty bird and he gets treats for it so he thinks its great. We are currently learning "step up" gets a treat. And kisses and tolerating one gets a treat. Lol. He doesn't like closeness so im currently rewarding him for it every chance I get.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

what do you guys use as treats? Torrent, will not eat out of my hand so i cant reward him..... to teach "up" he was never allowed out the cage until he stepped onto my finger so it worked as he loves being out the cage, i obviously cant keep using this as a reward lol.


----------

